# Killington 4/25/14



## reefer (Apr 25, 2014)

Will get back to this. Just got in and Ski Widow needs dinner..................
But K is skiing great. Big bonus with the Canyon Quad on-line. May have been the busiest lift. Saved a lot of wear on the Cascade run out. They did groom a lot including superstar pretty much completely, but bumps could be found on the dipper and downdraft from the get-go. By afternoon everything was all chopped and bumped. Great spring bluebird day. I'll post more with pics in a couple hours if you are still around. Might not want to see them, it was good today..............................


Pics added. will give a better report tomorrow. Too bad the weather for this weekend wasn't like today, would be epic!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 25, 2014)

reefer said:


> They did groom a lot including superstar pretty much completely



Please accept my deepest sympathies.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reefer (Apr 25, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Please accept my deepest sympathies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





No sympathy needed.. Great day today. If grooming means preserving then have at it. Plenty of bumps around. By mid afternoon supe was pretty fun..........................


----------



## skifree (Apr 25, 2014)

East fall looks sweet. Need to hang one more week!


----------



## dlague (Apr 25, 2014)

skifree said:


> East fall looks sweet. Need to hang one more week!



Yes one more week please!   This weekend will be the first since December 14th and the second since November 23rd where I will not hit the slopes!  My son has a make up game on Saturday!  His lacrosse was supposed to be a Sunday only deal leaving Saturdays for skiing!  Damn it!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Man what a great day today at K. Downdraft was definitely my ROTD although everything was sweet. Goat (great northern) off the top of the gondi is getting sketchy particularly right before the intersection of Bear Trax & FIS. The runout out of the canyon area is hanging on by a thread near the bottom also. There may be some walking required if they keep the gondi open till Sun. The open advanced trails off the gondi were fine, getting to them & out from them might become a problem. Between the weather & the skiing today I'd put it right up there with one of the better days of the season.

edit: forget about the gondi & canyon chair running after Sun. Terrain will be hike in/out only. Upper Bitter & lower Skyelark haven't got a lot left either although they skied fine the past couple of days.


----------



## abc (Apr 26, 2014)

Good day at the Beast for me too.

Canyon and Superstar areas were my favorites. Didn't spend much time on K1. Also didn't like the trudge through smelly mud to get to the gondi loading dock. Superstar is still in fine shape. Not quite so sure about the Canyon area. The loading area got skied off by the end of the day though I suspect they could fix it by dumping some snow on the troubled spots. 

I'm not bothering for Sat/Sun due to likelihood of non-frozen precip and low temperature. Though I would love to have another day if the Canyon area survive past Sunday. Will be real curious as to who still remain open at that point though.


----------



## joshua segal (Apr 26, 2014)

I was there too and agree it was an exceptional day.

For the future: It was reported that this would be the last weekend for K1 and that kind of makes sense: The Great Northern connection to Snowden is very close to melt-out and there was no obvious nearby trove of snow to fill in the bare spots. A similar situation exists on the trails from the bottom of the Canyon to the K1 base - again, no nearby whales of snow to fill. Superstar doesn't have the snow quantity that it has had in previous years, but how long they can stay open depends on how warm (or cold) the May's weather is. If I were a betting man, I'd say 95% chance for May 18, 50% for May 25 and 20% for June 1 or later.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 26, 2014)

Looks pretty good.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 26, 2014)

abc said:


> Canyon and Superstar areas were my favorites.



Well unless you were doing laps on lower bunny buster there wasn't much else open.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 26, 2014)

So the open areas in the NE are Killington, Sugarbush, Jay, Sugarloaf, and Wildcat, right?


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 27, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> So the open areas in the NE are Killington, Sugarbush, Jay, Sugarloaf, and Wildcat, right?



Sugarbush ends daily operations today. They may open next weekend (conditions permitting). Wildcat re-opened this weekend after being closed during the week. Wildcat also reports they may open again next weekend (conditions permitting). Jay say's they're planning on having daily operations through Mother's Day (May 11). After that who knows. Today is the last day Killington peak will be open. They will only be operating the Superstar chair after today & will keep it going as long as possible. Shame because there is still good skiing in the Canyon area but access in & out from there is giving out. Sugarloaf has two lifts in operation (Super Quad & Skyline) & hasn't commented on when they'll close to my knowledge. Jay & Sugarloaf seem to have the most terrain still open. Who will be the last one standing is anyones guess.


----------

